# Arista EDU Ultra B&W? Anyone use it?



## domromer (Feb 29, 2008)

Freestyle is selling this film for 1.89 per roll. Is it any good? How does it compare to Ilford? 

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=403&pid=1000000829


----------



## domromer (Feb 29, 2008)

Opps! Should have used the search function first.

Nervermind.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 26, 2008)

I use this film in 35mm bulk rolls, sheet film, and 120

It sucks in 120 because it's really curly and takes along time, (weeks/months) to relax sleeved and in the binder.

But the 35mm and sheet film varieties is amazing.

I'm going to start shooting acros in 120 for an extra 80 cents a roll.


----------



## compur (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmmm --- comes in 4x5 for only about $0.50/sheet.  

Cool.


----------



## bhop (Mar 26, 2008)

I've only used the 120 version.. it is crap.  It's good for learning, but that's about it. Barely any contrast and seemed to scratch if you look at it wrong.. When I switched to Tmax in my Holga, it was like a night and day difference.. I haven't tried the 35mm, but my experiences with the bigger size tells me to spend a couple extra bucks for good film.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, what Bhop said. I wouldn't worry about the 35mm though bhop, I think it must be a different manufacturer. The base of the film is a completely different colour. 

It does have a lower contrast than TMax, more like Tri-X. I develop with D76 and I don't mind the lower contrast, as it helps me get at the shadow detail in problem areas. I shoot slightly denser negatives than most of my peers and when I need contrast I use a higher grade of paper. My negatives got denser when I started using my sekonic L-358 handheld meter with the white ball fully out instead of the on camera meter from my Elan II like I used to. Now I rate the arista.edu 100 at 80 and it gives better results when I use the on camera instead of the sekonic (as seldom as possible)

I also find the Arista to be quite good for night shots, much better than Tmax or Tri-X or Illford and every bit as good as Plus-x. It renders more starlight in the sky out in the boonies and more light pollution glow in the city.

If you grind through film like I do, and like to shoot at night don't write off the Arista.edu "brand", just be aware that all the papers and films come from different places and you should shoot a test roll from every new format you try and (ideally) test each new lot for consistency if you're shooting a very important event.

Arista has been very good to me, in that I can now roll enough that I practically NEVER have a film drought in my fridge. It used to be, when I was buying Tmax for good lighting conditions, or Tri-X for pushing, that I would have to really be careful how many frames I shot, and when I loaded my camera.

Now I bulk roll the arista to about 20 frames per roll, 70 cents per, and budget a full roll per subject shot when I'm allowed the time (like with pets)

At 30 cents a sheet I'm using my 4x5 more than ever, and will often risk handhelds, and I bracket my shots, and try more different kinds of filters just for the hell of it. My GF's 3 1/4 x 4 1/4 graphic is also getting alot more use, as there was no way in the hell I was going to cut up sheets of TMax film at the price they went for.

The above reasons contribute to my definite respect for the arista.edu material. If I was gainfully employed and had my routine down, and time was money, I'd shoot more expensive film. But I'm a university student and arista.edu has really helped take the lens caps off and keep them off.


----------

